# Tomato Quirks Part 2 - Bumpy Stems



## elle (Apr 23, 2011)

What if its a root problem? Do I get rid of the whole plant?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Elle - What kind of root problem are you having? Generally, bumpy stems are not that big a deal and is fairly common during very damp weather conditions.

If your tomato plant has a severe root problem then more than likely it will not grow and produce properly. If that's the case you are probably better off just pulling the plant up and starting over with a new one. I would suggest finding out what caused the root issue in the first plant. If it's something like root-knot nematodes then you should address that issue (or whatever the issue is) before planting again.

Hope this helps!


----------



## fig_juice (Jun 16, 2015)

This blog was... how do I say it? Relevant!! Finally I have found something that helped 
me. Kudos!


----------



## Stomparella (Aug 28, 2021)

If I'm seeing these bumps, should I replant deeper? I'm worried I didn't plant deep enough now. My plant is still pretty new. No tomatoes yet.

Here he is a couple days ago:









Then yesterday, suddenly too heavy! I gave him a stake and ordered cages.









That's when I noticed the bumps.


----------

